# hello



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

there are five things i had to take, for ibshow many did u have to take???help


----------



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

I HAVE HAD THIS THING FOR 3 YEARS HOW MANY HAVE U HAD???


----------



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

i'am 10 years old going on to 11 in 10 days.how old are u???


----------



## celle* (Mar 7, 2003)

are you talking to yorself???







~celle


----------



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

sometimes i feel so hordid. i don't know what to do. do u have any suggestions??? h e l p !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## celle* (Mar 7, 2003)

I'M REALLY SORRY I HAVEN'T BEEN ON IN SUCH A LONG TIME!!!! i just got out of surgery but hmmm..... let me think things that help well there's relaxing i have different techniques that help me relax for example sports, reading, music, exercising i find that the IBS mellows down when i'm in good shape!! hope that can help and i'm sorry again that i didn't reply sooner hope you read this!!!!!~celle


----------



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

hello celle. I think it was really nice that u gave me that advice.I just wanted to know how old are u??? I'am 11 well I'am turning 11 in 5 days. you are really nice. because your the only one who ansered,and you give great advice!!! where do u live? I live in Wisconsin. whats your Phone number. If u don't want to tell I under stand.


----------



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

hello celle. how are u? Are u on? if you are please talk to me!!!


----------



## celle* (Mar 7, 2003)

hey, i'm on now i had LOTS of homework to do!! sorry andyway i live in Washington NOT Washington DC anyway i'd love to chat BUT i do have to finish math homework but hopefully i'll be on later tonight!!!! hope to see you!!~celle


----------



## marvin3784 (Nov 17, 2002)

I don't me to sound overbearing, skater, but it really isn't a good idea to post your phone number anywhere on the internet.


----------



## celle* (Mar 7, 2003)

sorry Skater but i do kinda agree it's SUPER dangerous you don't know WHO i might be. besides OTHER PEOPLE can see YOUR phone number to!!







Thanx for the advise on stress i really appreciate it!!~Celle*


----------



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

well i don't think u should tell me that. its harsh. so bye celle and Marvin,or what ever your name is. now bye!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## celle* (Mar 7, 2003)

sorry if i was to HARSH


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Skater, you really should not post your phone number online, especially to people you dont really know. Anyone can see these forums.Also, it can take people a wgile to respond because these forums aren't checked as often as the meeting place and the main forum.Feel better.


----------



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

celle i was sorta mean but all i want to say is sorry. man i'am so bord. i think chewing gum isn't boring







so if your on you could talk to me





















april 8 is my birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

NO shw wasn't mean, she was telling it how it is. Be creful.


----------



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

its not nice to listen to other converstions. just to let u know i know i should of never put my number up there.


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Skater, Happy Birthday!







And you should remember that conversations you have on bulletin boards are not private. We're glad you're here to get help and understanding, but you need to remember that we are strangers. As a mommy, I want you to be more careful.







Now, have a happy birthday and don't forget to make a wish before you blow out your candles.


----------



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

Jakie Gian thanks for saying happy birthday to me only 8 people said Happy birthday to me. i think it was nice u said Happy Birthday.


----------



## celle* (Mar 7, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY I said that on the other post but you might not have seen it!!!!


----------



## celle* (Mar 7, 2003)

hey i am wondering if you were on??? PLEASE BE ON


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Sorry Skater, but it is not private on here and EVERYONE can see EVERYTHING you write. Don't post your email address online or your home address either, just so you know.Happy Birthday.


----------



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

my phone number is not on any more! i deleted it.


----------



## celle* (Mar 7, 2003)

hey i hope your not mad at me anymore i'm sorry!!! i hate it when people are mad at me!!! so could you let me know ifi heart your feelings about the whole phone number thing??thanx~celle


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Well done Skater! How was your birthday?


----------



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

i am not mad at u celle. everyone who said happy birthday, thanks. I don't know how i deleted my phone number.







your friend Taylor


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

You didn't delete it, Jeff did. You need to thank him i think!


----------



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

I don't know who Jeff is.!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## celle* (Mar 7, 2003)

hey hows it going how was your b-day??


----------



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

My birthday was great, i got $114 dollars for my birthday, and lots of perents. I had a sleepover and we went to want a girl wants the movie. We stad up until 330 in the morning. Next day (sat) me and my best friend went to the mall. I spent $25 dollars. I only had 5 cents. But i got lots of money for my brithday. so i guess your not on so got to go. bye bye Miss american pie. bye see ya.bye bye!!!!!!!*************


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Jeff is the guy who runs the board!


----------



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

o!!!!!!!!! well sorry i though i deleted it. u don't have to be mean. because your being really mean. 1 out of 100% your being 100% mean. why can't you be nice to people. u must not like me. Well got to go. bye.


----------



## smp92701 (Mar 6, 2003)

skater, i think you're taking things the wrong way... no one was being mean, they were just trying to protect you. nobody is mean to people on this board. were all in this IBS thing together. you can't really tell if they are being mean b'cuz you can't see their faces over the screen. so just think of it as some big brothers and sisters looking out for your safety.














oh and by the way...happy late birthday!!


----------



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

I am trying to do things right but they just get worst. well I don't feel like talking to anyone but celle!!!!!well I thing u guys are sorta being mean in a way. well I really don't want to talk to u. so bye bye miss american pie. B Y E !! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

WELL I KNOW SOMEONE WHO IS MEAN. (NIKKI)


----------



## smp92701 (Mar 6, 2003)

well no one is being mean... and if you want to talk to JUST celle and not have anyone see your posts then why dont you just email her????


----------



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

cause i don't know her e-mail. Nikki is being mean. maybe not to u but to me. I thing u and Nikki and Marvin would be very good firends. cause u people like to put people down and be so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so M E A N !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marvin3784 (Nov 17, 2002)

I really don't know where this, "everyone is against me" attitude came from or how my message in any way could be interpreted as mean. The older members here are just trying to help and protect the younger members. I do the same thing with my brother, and one day you will understand why. And you can email celle* without knowing her address. If you look to the right of her name, past the date, you will notice some icons. There is one that has a little head with a question mark, one that looks like a letter, and one that looks like a piece of paper with a pencil. The face and question mark will give you the information about members that they fell comfortable giving out. The letter will send an email thorugh this website. The sheet of paper and pencil will allow you to edit your posts should you ever need to. I'm glad to hear you had a great birthday.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Well, im not quite sure what it is that i have said thats so bad, but don't worry Skater, i won't post here anymore. Try not to throw wild accusations around too much, they will get you into trouble.Skater, you are taking things the wrong way. People are just looking out for the younger members of the board. Im not being mean- you wondered how you deleted your phone number, i just told you who did it and who Jeff is. Im sorry if you took this the wrong way.Stay safe and IBS free,Spliffy.


----------



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

No u can still talk to me. you know i think i am a snob i was the one who is being mean and i am so so sorry to everyone.


----------

